# Loose faucet spout



## StrayKatt (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi.  I recently bought a new kitchen faucet and had it installed by a plumber, as I know nothing about installing plumbing fixtures.  The faucet looks very nice, but the spout has a lot of play at the bottom where it attaches.  In other words, it wiggles.  When you turn the water on, the spout moves up and does not wiggle while the water is running.  We asked the plumber about it and he said that it was made that way.  He said it was meant to prevent damage to the spout if it were hit with a pan or something.  I am naturally skeptical.  One time after getting a toilet installed, the plumber told us that we would have to hold down the handle in order to make it flush.  It turned out that after we adjusted the water level in the tank, the toilet flushed without a problem.  Since then I don't trust anything that a plumber says.  So I contacted the manufacturer, Price Pfister, and they seemed to think that replacing the spout would solve the problem.  They sent us a new spout assembly free of charge.  So my question is - who is correct here?  Has anyone ever heard of a faucet with a spout that was made to wiggle?  Should I ask the plumber (or someone else if possible) to replace the spout assembly?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing but, that doesn't mean they don't exist.  Tradesmen can come up with some really believable bull.  You gotta give him some credit for creativity.
What is the model of your Price Pfister?
Price Pfister, apparently doesn't understand and their quickest exit is to send you a replacement part.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you find a picture of the spout on the internet so that we can see what kind of spout it is?  There are different kinds of faucet spouts and they fasten to the faucet body differently.

If you can go to Price Phister's web site and enter the model number of your spout in the search engine in the top right corner of their home page.  If you find your spout, just copy the URL of the web page and post it in here.

Alternatively, if you can find a picture of your spout, just right click on the picture and then click on "Properties".  Then put the mouse cursor at the beginning of the Address/URL and press the left mouse button and drag to highlight the entire URL.  With the URL highlighted (and only the URL), press Control c to copy the URL to the clipboard.  Then come in here and click on the postcard icon.  In the URL entry line, press Control v to paste the URL into the entry line. Then click the OK button.

Like this:


----------

